# Folding Rake



## 250R (Jul 12, 2017)

I need a couple of folding rakes. I am looking for a commercial grade. I wont use them all the time but when we need them its great to have. Especially when we only need one truck on the job site. We keep the rakes in the other truck and cant always remember to bring them.


----------

